# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Service πικαπ Thorens TD166MKII

## east electronics

*Service πικαπ Thorens TD166MKII*

                                          Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι το βινύλιο επιστρέφει . Εγώ θα  έλεγα ότι πάντα εδώ ήταν αλλά καλό είναι ότι και άλλοι άνθρωποι ξανά  ασχολούνται με το πικάπ τους ενώ νεότεροι που δεν είχαν ιδέα ξεκινάνε  τώρα από την αρχή . 


 Το TD 166 MKII  είναι ένα μέσο πικάπ θα έλεγα και σε μέση τιμή  και  έχει καλά χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με την  τιμή του και τον ανταγωνισμό  ενώ σαν μεταχειρισμένο θα το βρει κάποιος στην κατηγορία του μάλλον  ακριβού αν και σε γενικές γραμμές αξίζει τα λεφτά του .
 Κίνηση με ιμάντα  , μοτέρ το όποιο είναι τροφοδοτούμενο από το δίκτυο  και εδώ να προσθέσω μια και αρκετοί έχουν την απορία ότι η σταθερότητα  των στροφων αυτού του κινητήρα είναι άμεσα συνδεμένη με την συχνότητα  του δικτύου και όχι με την τάση . Ακόμα και ένα η τάση λειτουργίας πέσει  σχεδόν στο μισό το πικάπ θα συνεχίσει να έχει σταθερές στροφές και  σωστές . 
 Δυνατό χαρτί ο βραχίονας ο οποίος εκτός από όλες τις ρυθμίσεις που  παίρνει  και άρα με άνεση υποστηρίζει κάθε φύσης κεφαλη αλλά και  προσφέρεται για διάφορα παιχνίδια με το βάρος το antiscating  και τις  γωνίες .


 Θεωρώ μείον το διαιρούμενο πλατό  και θα μου άρεσαν τα πράγματα να  είναι πιο solid  ενώ το πηγάδι και η στιριξη του είναι επαρκείς αλλά όχι  κορυφαία .
Κατασκευή και ανάρτηση δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν είναι εξαρτημένη από το χώρο  στο 100% αλλά συγκριτικά με την τιμή του και τον ανταγωνισμό θα έλεγα  ότι είναι συγκριτικά μακραν καλύτερη . 


 Θλιβερό  είναι το καλώδιο και τα βύσματα τα οποία έχει από κατασκευής  του και ως στάνταρ πρακτική ξηλώνονται για καλύτερα σε κάθε ένα που  έρχεται για σέρβις μια και πάνω από το 60% που έρχονται έχουν και  κομμένο καλώδιο σε ένα από τα δυο βύσματα . 


 Προβλήματα που συναντάμε μαζί τους είναι φυσικά ο ιμάντας όπου ο  εργοστασιακός είναι λιγάκι τσιμπημένος πλην όμως αξίζει τον κόπο γιατί  είναι ιδιαίτερα μαλακός και φυσικά μεταφέρει σαφώς λιγότερους κραδασμούς  από τους εμπορίου στο πλατό .

Θέματα βραχίονα  ελάχιστα αλλά υπαρκτά  ρυθμίσεις αναλόγως της κεφαλης  που φέρει  ενώ συχνά υπάρχουν θέματα επαφών σε διάφορα σημεία ,  ηλεκτρολογικής φύσεως προβλήματα από κάτω  ενώ τα όποια λιπαντικά  υπάρχουν μέσα θα αφαιρεθούν  και αφού πλυθούν  όλα τα υπολείμματα το  γράσο θα αντικατασταθεί με γράσο της Hitachi που παρέχει ( πλέον ) το  πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν πετρώνει σε βάθος χρόνου   αλλά και το κυριότερο δεν  καίει και δεν ξεραίνει τα πλαστικά μέρη . 


 Ναι σε αγορά μεταχειρισμένου θα βρεθεί συγκριτικά σε νορμαλ τιμη .

Ναι από πλευράς επισκευής 100% επισκευασιμο και απο πλευρας μοτέρ ελάχιστα έως κανένα είχαν προβλήματα.

Ναι από πλευράς ήχου απόλυτα τίμιο και λειτουργικό .  


 Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

andyferraristi (10-04-15), angel_grig (11-04-15), ezizu (11-04-15), Gregpro (10-04-15), JOUN (11-04-15), nikolasswts (13-04-15)

----------

